# sweet corn 101 ?



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always been told that "to grow corn, you need to grow alot".
meaning a big field will yeild bigger & better corn than just 1 or 2 rows in a small garden. Even with the same fert. 
From my experience, it seems to be true.
Anyone else find this to be true,? & why?
i'm trying to grow 3 small rows this yr, & my wife says it'll be a waste of space


----------



## nhra78 (Dec 11, 2007)

I usually plant 4 rows about 15' each row it seems to do fine. 2 rows might not be any good but I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

think in terms of "blocks" of corn-if you want 20' long rows, grow enough rows to amount to 20'...the outer 2 or three rows won't be so productive, but everything inside the block will thank you later.


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

I knew a old gentleman who used to grow sweet corn and had some of the best I ever ate, huge ears too. He used to take a large coffee can and plant the sweet corn around the perimeter and then he would plant cucumbers in the center in a mount. he didn't have a large garden but I believe growing it that way gave the corn a chance to pollinate which is why most people have issues growing it. He would also fertilize it with 12-12-12 a couple times a year. I believe his idea with the cukes was they would keep the weeds from growing in the corn also like I said he had limited space.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

All corn (not just sweet corn) is a self pollinating plant. Each silk coming out of a developing ear terminates at a kernel on the ear. Therefore all silk strands need pollen. Thus it helps to plant in a "block" rather than a couple of long rows. The pollen drift from plant to plant ensures adequate coverage. 

Sweet corn is my largest money making crop. I take great pride in what I produce and have a pretty large loyal customer base. It comes down to variety selection and obviously how you plant, feed and care for it.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I live in a subdivision & have 2 small gardens in each corner of the back yard. The garden i was thinking of planting the corn in is only about 10x20. I might be able to squeeze 3 rows of corn in it, but sounds like 3 rows is small, like i thought. thanks


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

I've heard beans help the corn.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I grew sweet corn in my backyard garden, one year. I didn't have a lot of space, and my corn plot was probably 10' x 10'. I got few ears, and they were small. The corn was tasty, but that was the only year I grew it. For the space it took up, and the small yield I got, it makes more sense to just buy good sweet corn when it is in season. And I have a great source for amazing sweet corn very close to my home.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

As stated above, blocks are better than a straight row.

There are certain vegatables that are not worth the time or space for small gardens (like mine). Potatoes, onions, corn take up much needed space. They are also cheap when in season on roadside stands. I would rather buy from locals than use up my precious space. Would be different if I had a one acre plot just for veggies.


----------



## Clarkfish (Mar 3, 2007)

*Mike is right. Grow something else in that space that you were going to grow corn. Not worth the effort for a few ears of corn and it will shade some of your garden. much better to buy it. if you only have a small plot. *


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

If you are planting rows E-W always plant on the North side of the garden. If rows are N-S put em on the West.

Proper plant spacing (8 - 10 inches) and A LOT of nitrogen (at planting and up to tassel) + a lot of water once the silks appear are required to get a healthy corn crop.

Just for reference.... 

This year, for my soil I am putting down 180 lbs of 11-52-0 (per acre) off the planter, banded along the rows and I'll broadcast another 300 lbs of urea (46-0-0) ahead of the planter and or before a good rain. That'll give me 158 units of nitrogen... I plant at a population of 19500, with row spacing of 38" that gives me about 8 3/8" between plants. 

Treated seed is going to be important this year. It is forecast to be a very bad year for seedlings due to seed corn maggot pressure.


----------

